# Fresh out of the box



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just added a brand new 395 lo boy to the team.Very versatile.love these machines.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good for you Aaron! 

Sprayers are kind of like puppies. Take lots of pictures now, cause they will never look that way again.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That will look like the othe rigs in no time! Hopefully.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There is that painful stage in the beginning where they are so pretty. 

Neps, I had a especially hard time putting our pretty red aaa into paint. I think she's a keeper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Why do companies bother sending out new sprayers looking so nice? Do they expect someone to recognize the brand by the color after a day or two? 

But I suppose there is that odd anal obsessive compulsive who cleans the rig each hour.

Send them out loaded with paint, make it look like the owner has some experience. I hate showing up on a job with new equipment


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Why do companies bother sending out new sprayers looking so nice? Do they expect someone to recognize the brand by the color after a day or two?
> 
> But I suppose there is that odd anal obsessive compulsive who cleans the rig each hour.
> 
> Send them out loaded with paint, make it look like the owner has some experience. I hate showing up on a job with new equipment


I rarely post closeups of our battle ax high mileage 395 because Todd keeps it so clean. The Graco rep laughs at us.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I rarely post closeups of our battle ax high mileage 395 because Todd keeps it so clean. The Graco rep laughs at us.


Hell, they should PAYING you for photos.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

go the stand more portable and compact


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My guys don't like the "spider" type.to cumbersome to move around.This style(IMHO) is the most user friendly.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

There is what I wish I could get! She's purdy! Congrats Aaron!
Good to see no overspray on those clubs in back there too! lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good for you Aaron!
> 
> Sprayers are kind of like puppies. Take lots of pictures now, cause they will never look that way again.


Though, having to put down newspapers under them when they are new is always a hassle.:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> There is what I wish I could get! She's purdy! Congrats Aaron!
> Good to see no overspray on those clubs in back there too! lol


No worries! These are my babies :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> My guys don't like the "spider" type.to cumbersome to move around.This style(IMHO) is the most user friendly.


I agree also easier to clean without moving the entire machine. 

Congrats! I don't care how many pumps one has bought, it always feels like the 1st time every time. At least with me and I see you have the same sickness Aaron :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think that makes 8??


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

got a used one you would part with?:whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

sprayer....not putter! lol


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No,I just keep repackin em. Never gotten rid of any.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks good....it's just like a new car, that first ding absolutely kills but over time, meh.....to a degree...
I found an Ultra II 595 for $450 but waiting on pics. For that price, I'm thinking a white basecoat with a melange of other assorted colors...


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Never owned,a low boy you guys think they are more user friendly . For moving around houses then say a tall boy ...
Looks great !


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Never owned,a low boy you guys think they are more user friendly . For moving around houses then say a tall boy ...
> Looks great !


Yes,the lower profile fits nicely in a van or truck as well.The handle telescopes in & out too.The pick up isn't fixed so I find that to be another convenience.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Just added a brand new 395 lo boy to the team.Very versatile.love these machines.


damn aaron you could of saved yourself some $ and bought a ps


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What's a PS?? Playstation??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> What's a PS?? Playstation??


Good old Pro Shot Aaron
Will hates them because he thinks they are the old wagners.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We allready have 2 PS's. Battery's suck.Just got 2 more free 1's Friday.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We allready have 2 PS's. Battery's suck.Just got 2 more free 1's Friday.


That is my complaint with the PS FF.


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey man, Well if you are looking for a Graco 9.5 HVLP to add to your fleet, let me know. I have one sitting in my basement I used once. I thought I would use it more.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

what are you asking for it?


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

$1100.00 + shipping. I have the original box.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a bit steep. You can get 1 brand new for $1,300


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

What would you look at spending man?


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

By any chance is that your cell you have posted in your avatar?


----------

